# NEED ADVICE ON SCOPE



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

I currently have a 204 ruger with a cheap tasco scope on it. Gun shoots good, but scope does not seem comfortable and its not real clear. I am looking at buying a BSA 4-16x40 mildot with illuminated reticle. Any one have an opion? Should I get a 4-16 power or the 6-24 power? Any advice will be greatly appreciatied


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have no experience with BSA optics, so I can't offer any kind of opinion. But, the best glass for the dollar that I have seen in a long time would have to be Sightron. They make a scope for every purpose and they're not very spendy. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I was making the same decision about 1 month ago. This site gave some very good first-hand experiences/advice. In addition, I read as many articles as I could about scopes. Of course I felt some were biased, but anyway, I came away with the impression that there are a lot of good scopes out there....sort of like which is the best rifle. And like rifles you can pay as much as you want, but there are diminishing returns after about $200 with scopes. Maybe some can tell a difference, maybe not. I settled on the Bushnell Elite 3200. The 4200 would be a good choice as well. Others on my short list would be the Leupold VXIII and the Zeiss Conquest....all in the 3x9x40 range. From what I have read, would not buy the BSA. The Bushnell does have the FireFly reticle, but I have read where some feel it doesn't last long enough. Just my opinion.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Now I would go with a Leupold scope. They are truly great scopes. Now they are a little bit expensive but well worth the price. :wink: A friend that I hunt with always says that You should spend more money on a scope than the rifle.  I agree. A good bargain is a sightron though those are pretty good. Go with either one.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I know alot of people on here don't like them, but I am a Burris man. I have Burris or Nikon on all of my hunting rifles. I prefer the Ballistic Plex reticle when I can get it. The Burris Fullfiel, Nikon Prostaff, Burris Signature Series, and Nikon Monarch are all hard to beat. I have tried BSA scopes in the past and still have a few on .22s. However I have since upgraded all the scopes on my serious guns. BSA is okay for the casual shooter or for someone who is interensted in hauling his gun around in a case, shooting a few shots and going home. For the serious hunter, someone who is going to exepect alot from their equipment and take their rifles into "hostile" country(like me) I would urge you to settle for nothing less than a Burris, or Nikon. I personally don't think much of them, but Leupold is decent, over rated in my opinion, but good none the less. If you have about $1100.00 to spend, get a Zeiss. Otherwise Burris or Nikon, you won't be dissapointed.

Brands to stay away from.

Tasco- if you have to buy tasco DO NOT get any lower than the World Class line, even then they are better suited for hunters that only go out one weekend a year.

Simmons- everything I have ever got from simmons ended up either being fuzzy, or blowing up in my face. Their customer service sucks.

Bushnell- I have never had a Bushnell that I was satisfied with, and the Elite series for the money is a joke!

Leapers- Tactical wanna be crap, don't buy it.

Barska- Cheap optics with poor quality control equals major headache!

BSA- exepecially hte low end, never get under the Contender line, even then, better suited to light caliber rifles that will see little abuse. Their red Dot is pretty good.

Weaver- they are a high quality scope, and a high dollar brand, but I have never looked through one that was as clear as a Burris or Nikon.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

BSA and Tasco are pretty much the same quality wise. I like both but then I'm a cheap a$$ so what do I know,LOL. Buris is pretty good and so is Weaver but Leupold would be my choice if money were no option. Shop around with some of the online stores and I'm sure you can come up with a pretty good price. 
I forget who said it but they said to put at least as much money into your scope as you've got into the rifle, guess they didn't have my budget,LOL.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You don't need $1100 to purchase a Zeiss. The conquest is a little cheaper than the Leupold in most cases and is a great scope.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

You may want to look at some other offerings>

Sightron is very high quaility and high rep - priced with Weaver - many BR, F-class and long range shootes choose Sightron. I mount a SII 3x12x50 on my deer rifle and am very pleased.

Swift is a very good quality hunting scope and good value. I mounted on my sons 243 and has given 4 years of no problem service

Mueller is good quality with lighted reticle - some report good value. I had one but don't like lighted reticle so traded it.

S&W, Winchester and Browning are "store brands" made by others of good quality and are sometimes priced as closeouts - Cheaper than dirt is closeing out the S&W scope at budget prices.

I've an early Tasco T-24 with Asia Optics glass for 7 years and it has been an excellent scope but I use it only for bench work and load development and the occassional varmint.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

As has been said before... You should always spend more money on a scope than the rifle! :sniper:

I would go with a Leupold or Zeiss scopes. They are truly great scopes. 
Yes they are a little bit expensive but well worth the price. When that special moment comes you are going to want the best to make that moment count! Trust me if your scope fails at the moment of truth.... you will be swearing at yourself wishing you spent the extra 350 bucks. Considering you only have so many moments each season, are you willing to taking a chance on missing because of some factor with the scope?

Let's face it. You keep a scope on a gun for at least 5 years. Is the extra 50 bucks a year alot? Go with Leupold. Period. Until Scopes get above $450 you DON'T have diminishing returns! After $200 you think Bones? No way!

After $450, the clarity and quality is what seperates the better brands. There is a HUGE difference between scopes that are $200 vs $450.
You won't notice the difference this first couple of years. It is the quality of clarity that is maintained the following 5 years that matters. It all depends on your buying patterns. If this gun will be around for awhile, and you don't change scopes on your guns once you have a good combo together, then go with higher quality optics. If you plan on moving on to a different gun in 5 years... then maybe cheaper is your option.

Ryan


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, to each their own opinion. I was basically just quoting some people that judge and use scopes for a living....but heck, what do they know. There is good advice on this board, and certainly one cannot go wrong with Ben's recommendation, but for additional reading and back-ground try this link: http://www.chuckhawks.com/scopes_index_general.htm. Also, as I admitted, I'm no expert, but there are a lot of good scopes out there. Some very old, some not so old. And there are pieces of crap as well. As a side bar, I've got an old Rem 722 in .308 with a very old Tasco 3x9 WC scope. Thing has well over 200 rounds through it from the bench, and still prints a 5/8" group when ever I blow the dust off of it. For my .280 A-bolt I didn't buy another Tasco, but I did go with the Bushnell 3200 Elite, based on articles I have read, comments from this board and others. If it turns out to be a piece of crap, I'll be the first to let everyone know. In that case I will go with the Zeiss.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

My favorite scope is a Redfield...the optics are incredibly flat and clear, but I have also had really good experiences with a Bushnell Trophy 4x16 on a 25-06. It was exceptionally accurate out past 500 yards.


----------



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the info. It took more than 2 weeks of research and decided on the Burris Fulfield II with b-plex recticle. Found a company that had them for $200 and it came with either Burris binos or a Burris spotting scope. How can I go wrong. Thanks again


----------

